# Looking for manufacturer and printer in Medellin, Colombia



## verynormal (Feb 4, 2016)

Hello everybody, 

I have a small print shop in Canada for about 10 years now. 
I am looking for a shirt (and maybe pullovers, tote bags etc.)manufacturer in Medellin, Colombia (currently there myself). 
I read that the apparel industry is huge here, but I have some problems to get started and finding the right contacts.
Any help would be very much appreciated. 

Thanks in advance!!


----------

